# Safe to take Test e while on citalopram



## hoolah (Sep 1, 2010)

Been on citalopram for the last 18month's

Would you say its safe to take a cycle of test while on these?


----------



## Guest (Nov 6, 2012)

yes absolutely.ive been on these on course and other anti depressants with no problems,just keep ya eye on depression and anxiety but it could make you feel a lot better in yourself.imo


----------



## Craig660 (Dec 8, 2005)

Yeah i have done it, stopped using the C though as was making me so tired in the day I kept having to pull over in services to sleep


----------



## hoolah (Sep 1, 2010)

Thanks for the reply lads,

I have read about it, but mixed views,

Then read its actually good for you as it will help balance out


----------



## Guest (Nov 6, 2012)

I was on em for ages (now on sertraline at a lower dose) then started test, feel better than I have in ages.


----------



## hoolah (Sep 1, 2010)

Grimnir said:


> I was on em for ages (now on sertraline at a lower dose) then started test, feel better than I have in ages.


Ah great, just what i wanted to hear!

Thanks lad


----------



## marc_muscle (Nov 15, 2012)

hoolah said:


> Ah great, just what i wanted to hear!
> 
> Thanks lad


steroids ancourage bipolor and deppression issues historically. Don't take steroids if your on anti depressants. Even the dr will tell you that.

But Then I am not an expert. Even though I have been depressed I did not use citlaopram in the end. I just worry when people are unwell and on anti depressants and then use steroids.

But let me know how it goes.

Marc


----------



## LuLuJJ (Jan 15, 2012)

hoolah said:


> Been on citalopram for the last 18month's
> 
> Would you say its safe to take a cycle of test while on these?


Did you out weight on while on citalopram? I find im just pilling it on even though i eat a good diet and gym at least 5 times a week..


----------



## marc_muscle (Nov 15, 2012)

LuLuJJ said:


> Did you out weight on while on citalopram? I find im just pilling it on even though i eat a good diet and gym at least 5 times a week..


it helps people with over eating apparently!


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

I would get yourselves off the citalopram. I had it before and genuinely think it's taking it that causes more anxiety specially when u forget to take one, I use to panic then.


----------



## constantbulk (Dec 27, 2010)

I'm on 20 mg a day and pinning 1 g of test a week and I feel superb better than I have for about 3 years


----------



## LuLuJJ (Jan 15, 2012)

Last night i sat down with my fella and we spoke about what makes me feel so low and i decided id cut down from 40mg to 20mg.. so hopefully this will help although im very nervous of go back to how bad i was before.


----------



## shauny13 (Sep 24, 2012)

LuLuJJ said:


> Last night i sat down with my fella and we spoke about what makes me feel so low and i decided id cut down from 40mg to 20mg.. so hopefully this will help although im very nervous of go back to how bad i was before.


I was the same Lulu, suffered badly with anxiety/panic attacks after losing my parents, went from 40 to 20 and now 10mg which i take every other day. They have been a lifesaver for me. To answer your earlier question aswell, i have put on some weight, but nothing major. Hope this helps.


----------

